# The 80's : Ten years that changed Britain



## Jensen (Jan 11, 2016)

I loved this programmes about the 80's, and indeed anything 80's related. This programme was on channel 4 last night.
This was the era when I really became of age being part of the 60's baby boom.
What a decade the music, pop videos, fashion, culture, lifestyle, work and holidays. It really was a buzz and decade that really left its mark.
I really wish I could live it all again, in particular the music.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2016)

I was 14 in 1980 and so the decade formed the back drop to my formative years. Loved it and have so many memories (good and bad) from that era


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 11, 2016)

started at the pit in July 1979 spent my first christmas in the Kings head supping pints of Lager and Lime. The fashion was immense. New romance. Loved it. went to Portsmouth about 1983 staying at my auntie Gwens. Came back with some clothes that were 10 year ahead of what Mansfield had to offer, (Mainly Jeffs mens shop).
I looked like a god, i have never moved so smooth on a dance floor shuffling round the hand bags.
Yup the eighties when the Boy and his Tash were born and in there prime.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 11, 2016)

I really enjoyed the programme last night. I Grew up in the 80s & left school at 16 in 1989 so I was never going out and doing the clubs etc but I grew up with the Music and looking back was there another Decade that crammed so many musical Genres/Movements in.. Maybe the 70s?? 


While watching last night I was thinking life seems pretty dull nowadays in comparison.  I'm certainly glad I grew up when I did.


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't remember much about the 80's.


----------



## Grogger (Jan 11, 2016)

Watched this last night and really enjoyed it. I was born in 84 so the eighties had little impact on my memory but I have an interest in it. 

The last bit about the illegal raves was interesting. I wonder if that was David Cameron??


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 11, 2016)

To me I always look back at the 80s with a bitter-sweet view.

On the plus side there was a lot of great music, art and TV, but on the flip-side there was Thatcher pedalling her odious creed of selfish greed and "no society".

It was the 70s that did it for me with its Progtastic music.

*looks in back of wardrobe hoping to find old moth-eaten army surplus great coat*


----------



## louise_a (Jan 11, 2016)

Musically I think the 80s were the worst decade I have lived through.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 11, 2016)

richart said:



			I don't remember much about the 80's.

Click to expand...

You've still got the hair do though


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 11, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Musically I think the 80s were the worst decade I have lived through.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with you Louise. I thought the 80's was plastic rubbish. Bring back the 70's.


----------



## Grogger (Jan 11, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Musically I think the 80s were the worst decade I have lived through.
		
Click to expand...

It's one of the best in my opinion! I know new wave and post punk started in the 70's but it went way into the 80's then there was the birth of indie music and 2Tone, Ska and the Madchester scene. 

I know that's the stuff of people's nightmares but it's the music my parents made me listen too when I was growing up and I'm eternally greatful for that musical influence.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 11, 2016)

A lot of 80s music was undoubtdly pants following on from the 70s, but there was also some decent stuff too, and thankfully the good stuff was good and stands the test of time.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jan 11, 2016)

80's bands!

Acdc
MotÃ¶rhead
Iron maiden
U2
Queen
Simple minds
The jam/style council 
REM

To name just a few! Not too shabby!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 11, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Musically I think the 80s were the worst decade I have lived through.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised to hear you say that Louise.  I'd agree that there was some Great, some good and definately some bad, but there was certainly a lot of variety and I would've thought there was at least something/Style that caught your ear during the 80s as I know you like your Music.



Personally I'd say that musically nothing much has moved on since about 1995. 
I can only think that the lack of musical/youth Movements and Styles in the last 20 Years is linked to the Demise of the Nightclub. 

Walking into the Current Coolest club in town (Manchester) was always a great Buzz, But it seems like they've pretty much Died out now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2016)

The 00's were the decade music forgot


----------



## louise_a (Jan 11, 2016)

There was some good music, but there was too much that I personally didn't like.
,too many bands just played synthesisers, crap techno dance music, I really didn't like most of the Madchester stuff.
Queen were far better in the 70s
Two tone was a rehash of 60s R&B/Reggae


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 11, 2016)

the 70`s was a far better decade for music than the 80`s synth bands.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 11, 2016)

Jack_bfc said:



			80's bands!

Acdc
MotÃ¶rhead
Iron maiden
U2
Queen
Simple minds
The jam/style council 
REM

To name just a few! Not too shabby!
		
Click to expand...

Shabba, missis T put a tape in and we are watching it now.

Spandau Ballet
OMD.
Frankie goes to Hollywood.

Its not just about Music though.

Thatcher Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Yeah it was not all good


----------



## IainP (Jan 11, 2016)

There will be of course many different personal tastes in music, which is good as the world would be pretty boring otherwise. Suspect most generations feel their later teens & early twenties were the best time for music.

Agree with a lot of qwerty's post 4, there was a lot going on. Whilst I couldn't deny jack_bfc list in #13, none of them would feature on my 'music of the 80s' list, which maybe supports qwerty's point.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 11, 2016)

Jack_bfc said:



			80's bands!

Acdc
MotÃ¶rhead
Iron maiden
U2
Queen
Simple minds
The jam/style council 
REM

To name just a few! Not too shabby!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. 

I'll give you REM - formed in 1980 - but the rest are 70's bands with enduring popularity ... 

Any decade that produced The Clash and Talking Heads has got to be THE decade


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 11, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Musically I think the 80s were the worst decade I have lived through.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that, I've always called it "the decade music forgot". Popular music was mostly terrible although there were some good bands who maybe didn't feature in the charts much and also some 70s bands, as mentioned, still producing good stuff.

I hit my teens in the 80s too so supposedly this should have been my era....


----------



## shewy (Jan 12, 2016)

The Smiths, the stone roses, loved the films as well, lots of remakes of 80's films these days, proper action movies, not great acting but great, the goonies! I could go on but I was only 15 in 89


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2016)

richart said:



			I don't remember much about the 80's.

Click to expand...

You were a member of the white sock brigade were you not????


----------



## chrisd (Jan 12, 2016)

The 60's and 70's musically were just awesome. I didn't much like the 80's and nowadays it's all boy bands, xfactor rubbish and (c)rap music, but I suppose each generation need their own identity

Will they be playing Rap music in the old people's homes in 40 years time or The Beatles, Beach Boys, Fleetwood Mac etc etc


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			To me I always look back at the 80s with a bitter-sweet view.

On the plus side there was a lot of great music, art and TV, but on the flip-side there was Thatcher pedalling her odious creed of selfish greed and "no society".

It was the 70s that did it for me with its Progtastic music.

*looks in back of wardrobe hoping to find old moth-eaten army surplus great coat*
		
Click to expand...

and from the 'odious and selfish greed' society has developed the 'entitlement' society we live in today.  But generally I had a hoot in the 80s. More than enough money to get by on as I had started work, and no responsibilities.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The 60's and 70's musically were just awesome. I didn't much like the 80's and nowadays it's all boy bands, xfactor rubbish and (c)rap music, but I suppose each generation need their own identity

Will they be playing Rap music in the old people's homes in 40 years time or The Beatles, Beach Boys, Fleetwood Mac etc etc
		
Click to expand...

 But we'll still be singing Wham and Barry Manilow stuff


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 12, 2016)

Left school at 16 in '81. From 79 onwards, the music leading into the 80's and throughout the period was great. Yes there was a lot of rubbish in there (can be said for every era), but there was a lot of very good stuff in there too, including artists that started in the 70's or earlier and carried on making good stuff through the 80's. A lot of 80's music still makes up the bulk of my playlist on the iphone.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2016)

Behave grandads. the 90's was where it was at! As a kid the 80's were ok for KerPlunk, the Rubiks cube, Transformers and early WWF, apart from that it was dull. 90's is where it was at! The rave scene, illegal raves under motorway bridges every friday and saturday, meet up at a set location and convoy and await the boys in blue moving you on. It was pretty mental, remember people walking round with tesco bags full of E's, strobes on a million miles per hour and sound systems loud enough for wembley! Then The big ones, Dreamscape, Fantasia!

Oh happy days. Now where are my glow sticks?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

Every decade has great music if you seek it out.  if you are judging it from just what was on Radio 1 or the popular stadium bands of the time then you are only scratching at the surface.  The 80s gave us Price, The Pixies, The Smiths, REM, The Pet Shop Boys, New Order, Spirit of Eden by Talk Talk which is one of the best albums ever, Jesus and Mary Chain, Beastie Boys, Public Enemy, Happy Mondays, Stone Roses, Public Enemy, Ghost Town, Love will tear us apart, some prime Bowie, some prime Kate Bush.  The list goes on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The 60's and 70's musically were just awesome. I didn't much like the 80's and nowadays it's all boy bands, xfactor rubbish and (c)rap music, but I suppose each generation need their own identity

Will they be playing Rap music in the old people's homes in 40 years time or The Beatles, Beach Boys, Fleetwood Mac etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% sure the type of music they play in old peoples homes is a great indicator of quality.


----------



## IainP (Jan 12, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Every decade has great music if you seek it out.  if you are judging it from just what was on Radio 1 or the popular stadium bands of the time then you are only scratching at the surface.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't remember much about the 80s other than having to work my tail off to pay the mortgage.. 
With rates of 15%+ Having to hold down two jobs was the norm for many...


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Don't remember much about the 80s other than having to work my tail off to pay the mortgage.. 
With rates of 15%+ Having to hold down two jobs was the norm for many...
		
Click to expand...

yeh mum and dad now tell us of the struggles of the mid eighties. living off lentils etc after we had eaten, 100 quid cortina's with newspaper floors painted black to pass an MOT. Imagine what would happen to this generation (ie those 25-40) if the mortgage rates went up to 15% again. I imagine 60%+ would be screwed...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2016)

Rooter said:



			yeh mum and dad now tell us of the struggles of the mid eighties. living off lentils etc after we had eaten, 100 quid cortina's with newspaper floors painted black to pass an MOT. Imagine what would happen to this generation (ie those 25-40) if the mortgage rates went up to 15% again. I imagine 60%+ would be screwed...
		
Click to expand...

...and with the current government's obsession with promoting and enabling home ownership for all, that's where we are heading again - you'd have thought we'd have learned from the 80s that home ownership *is not always such a great thing.*


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 12, 2016)

I was working long and hard during the 80's and I do not remember too much of what went on outside of that.
I can recall some pretty awful music/telly/fashion etc.
I think of the 9 decades I have lived in it was probably the worst outside of the 40's [but I don't recall much of that]


----------



## chrisd (Jan 12, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But we'll still be singing Wham and Barry Manilow stuff 

Click to expand...

I really do hope not at the one my son will choose for me!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and with the current government's obsession with promoting and enabling home ownership for all, that's where we are heading again - you'd have thought we'd have learned from the 80s that home ownership *is not always such a great thing.*

Click to expand...

No but the means testing in place now is way better than it was then, today to get a mortgage you need to be able to afford a hefty increase of base rate. Although not 15%!! 

Anyway, back to my obsession of my new house we are moving into on Friday! LOL


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2016)

a time of contradictions; 

some of the worst music, but also some of the best.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Got to agree with you Louise. I thought the 80's was plastic rubbish. Bring back the 70's.
		
Click to expand...

Yazz and the Plastic Population

[video=youtube_share;E22Ms51OIeo]https://youtu.be/E22Ms51OIeo[/video]


----------



## gregers (Jan 12, 2016)

i left school in 85 aged 16,so i grew up in this era,
thought most of it was super smashing great.
dire straights/omd/inxs/tears for fears/u2/human league.

probably why i now listen to radio 2.

as for you poacher,your an old fart.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 12, 2016)

Rooter said:



			yeh mum and dad now tell us of the struggles of the mid eighties. living off lentils etc after we had eaten, 100 quid cortina's with newspaper floors painted black to pass an MOT. Imagine what would happen to this generation (ie those 25-40) if the mortgage rates went up to 15% again. I imagine 60%+ would be screwed...
		
Click to expand...


For sure it wasn't easy but it's often forgotten that those of us in regular employment often got 3 or 4 wage rises a year to cover the inflation.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2016)

Left school and joined the Army in 1980, loved the 80's, the music, the fashion, it was even the decade Everton were good.
All age related though, my lad thought it was hilarious when he watched the programme.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2016)

gregers said:



			i left school in 85 aged 16,so i grew up in this era,
thought most of it was super smashing great.
dire straights/omd/inxs/tears for fears/u2/human league.

probably why i now listen to radio 2.

as for you poacher,your an old fart.

Click to expand...

Slightly older than you. Left school in 83 but agree. Some of my fashion especially the new romantic stage best forgotten


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Left school and joined the Army in 1980, loved the 80's, the music, the fashion, it was even the decade Everton were good.
All age related though, my lad thought it was hilarious when he watched the programme.
		
Click to expand...


Lol are you sure Everton were good for a decade?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Lol are you sure Everton were good for a decade?
		
Click to expand...

Thread says 80's not mid 80's&#128515;


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 12, 2016)

chrisd said:



			For sure it wasn't easy but it's often forgotten that *those of us in regular employment often got 3 or 4 wage rises a year* to cover the inflation.
		
Click to expand...

I definately don't remember that! I do remember the mortgage rate going up more often than that... Even on the same day.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2016)

So 80's music was crap.  Here's a link to Wikipedia's top selling albums of all time;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_albums

Here's an abridged version

1; Michael Jackson, Thriller, 1982
2; AC/DC, Back in Black, 1980
11; Michael Jackson, Bad, 1987
23; Bruce Springsteen, Born in the USA, 1984
24; Dire Straits, Brothers in Arms, 1985
25; WhitneyHouston, Whitney Houston, 1985
32; Guns N' Roses, Appetite for Destruction, 1987
34; Bon Jovi, Slippery When Wet, 1986
41; Madonna, Like a Virgin, 1984
42; Madonna, True Blue, 1986
47; U2, The Joshua Tree, 1987
48; Tina Turner, Private Dancer, 1984
53; Cyndi Lauper, She's So Unusual, 1983
62; Def Leppard, Hysteria, 1987
65; Lionel Richie, Can't Slow Down, 1983
69; Phil Collins, No Jacket Required, 1985
70; Prince & The Revolution, Purple Rain, 1984

17 of the top 76.

Yep, all absolute tosh musicallyâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2016)

chrisd said:



			For sure it wasn't easy but it's often forgotten that those of us in regular employment often got 3 or 4 wage rises a year to cover the inflation.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely remember getting 3 pay rises in one year, all told about 25%. And I remember how painful it was when mortgages hit 15%.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			So 80's music was crap.  Here's a link to Wikipedia's top selling albums of all time;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_albums

Here's an abridged version

1; Michael Jackson, Thriller, 1982
2; AC/DC, Back in Black, 1980
11; Michael Jackson, Bad, 1987
23; Bruce Springsteen, Born in the USA, 1984
24; Dire Straits, Brothers in Arms, 1985
25; WhitneyHouston, Whitney Houston, 1985
32; Guns N' Roses, Appetite for Destruction, 1987
34; Bon Jovi, Slippery When Wet, 1986
41; Madonna, Like a Virgin, 1984
42; Madonna, True Blue, 1986
47; U2, The Joshua Tree, 1987
48; Tina Turner, Private Dancer, 1984
53; Cyndi Lauper, She's So Unusual, 1983
62; Def Leppard, Hysteria, 1987
65; Lionel Richie, Can't Slow Down, 1983
69; Phil Collins, No Jacket Required, 1985
70; Prince & The Revolution, Purple Rain, 1984

17 of the top 76.

Yep, all absolute tosh musicallyâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

well, I'll give you Brothers in arms was brilliant, and maybe a few others...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			So 80's music was crap.  Here's a link to Wikipedia's top selling albums of all time;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_albums

Here's an abridged version

1; Michael Jackson, Thriller, 1982
2; AC/DC, Back in Black, 1980
11; Michael Jackson, Bad, 1987
23; Bruce Springsteen, Born in the USA, 1984
24; Dire Straits, Brothers in Arms, 1985
25; WhitneyHouston, Whitney Houston, 1985
32; Guns N' Roses, Appetite for Destruction, 1987
34; Bon Jovi, Slippery When Wet, 1986
41; Madonna, Like a Virgin, 1984
42; Madonna, True Blue, 1986
47; U2, The Joshua Tree, 1987
48; Tina Turner, Private Dancer, 1984
53; Cyndi Lauper, She's So Unusual, 1983
62; Def Leppard, Hysteria, 1987
65; Lionel Richie, Can't Slow Down, 1983
69; Phil Collins, No Jacket Required, 1985
70; Prince & The Revolution, Purple Rain, 1984

17 of the top 76.

Yep, all absolute tosh musicallyâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

To be fair some of them are absolutely musically tosh. IMHO of course. Tina Turner, Phil Collins, really??

Here's a better indicator of the quality of albums in the 80s.  http://rateyourmusic.com/list/westcausse/the_nme_greatest_albums_of_the_80s/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			So 80's music was crap.  Here's a link to Wikipedia's top selling albums of all time;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_albums

Here's an abridged version

1; Michael Jackson, Thriller, 1982
2; AC/DC, Back in Black, 1980
11; Michael Jackson, Bad, 1987
23; Bruce Springsteen, Born in the USA, 1984
24; Dire Straits, Brothers in Arms, 1985
25; WhitneyHouston, Whitney Houston, 1985
32; Guns N' Roses, Appetite for Destruction, 1987
34; Bon Jovi, Slippery When Wet, 1986
41; Madonna, Like a Virgin, 1984
42; Madonna, True Blue, 1986
47; U2, The Joshua Tree, 1987
48; Tina Turner, Private Dancer, 1984
53; Cyndi Lauper, She's So Unusual, 1983
62; Def Leppard, Hysteria, 1987
65; Lionel Richie, Can't Slow Down, 1983
69; Phil Collins, No Jacket Required, 1985
70; Prince & The Revolution, Purple Rain, 1984

17 of the top 76.

Yep, all absolute tosh musicallyâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Not sure I'd personally be holding Cyndi Lauper as a beacon of 80's musical talent.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			To be fair some of them are absolutely musically tosh. IMHO of course. Tina Turner, Phil Collins, really??

Here's a better indicator of the quality of albums in the 80s.  http://rateyourmusic.com/list/westcausse/the_nme_greatest_albums_of_the_80s/

Click to expand...

You're not Chaka Khan are you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 12, 2016)

Well I was an 80's child and I enjoyed the decade 

Remember getting my very first single - 99 Red Ballons then getting my first Album Duran Duran ( Seven and the Ragged Tigger ) 

Always seemed to be a good decade for music , films and sport plus a lot of ground breaking news items - Falklands , Terrorism , awful tradegies in regards plane crashes, shuttle disaster 

The 80's for me seemed to have the lot compared to the 90's


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure I'd personally be holding Cyndi Lauper as a beacon of 80's musical talent.
		
Click to expand...

The point was how many of the all time best selling albums came from a decade where according to the great and the good on here produced absolutely nothing worth listening to.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2016)

chrisd said:



			For sure it wasn't easy but it's often forgotten that those of us IN THE SOUTH often got 3 or 4 wage rises a year to cover the inflation.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed.

No matter your view on the quality (or lack of) music in the 80's, you cant deny that it had a massive variety in music, along with the 70's.

You couldnt say that about the 2 decades since.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			The point was how many of the all time best selling albums came from a decade where according to the great and the good on here produced absolutely nothing worth listening to.
		
Click to expand...

I took the point. Surprised Ms Lauper sold that many! Loved the 80's in terms of having cash in my pocket and was often at gigs, even small venues and watching small unknown bands. Then there were the big ones at Wembley (Live Aid, Genesis, Queen etc).


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure I'd personally be holding Cyndi Lauper as a beacon of 80's musical talent.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I do genuinely think True Colours is a classic. And Time after Time is lovely.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			You're not Chaka Khan are you?
		
Click to expand...

Damn, busted. Let me rock you now....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I was an 80's child and I enjoyed the decade 

Remember getting my very first single - 99 Red Ballons then getting my first Album Duran Duran ( Seven and the Ragged Tigger ) 

Always seemed to be a good decade for music , films and sport plus a lot of ground breaking news items - Falklands , Terrorism , awful *tradegies in regards plane crashes, shuttle disaster* 

The 80's for me seemed to have the lot compared to the 90's
		
Click to expand...

I agree, you can't beat a shuttle exploding and some awful plane crashes when it comes to defining great decades can you.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, I do genuinely think True Colours is a classic. And Time after Time is lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with you Chaka. And I have 10 of the 17 albums...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fixed.

No matter your view on the quality (or lack of) music in the 80's, you cant deny that it had a massive variety in music, along with the 70's.
*
You couldnt say that about the 2 decades since*.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can you old fart.  Listen to 6 Music and you will hear a massive variety of music, there is more variety and easy access to so many different genres of music now than there has ever been.  I'd love to have been a teenager now with spotify and their ilk meaning great music is just a click of a button away.  Get with it Daddy O.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Got to agree with you Chaka. And I have 10 of the 17 albums...
		
Click to expand...

Think I bought 2.  And one of those was Thriller that everyone bought. As I was too cool for school and if Melody Maker didn't tell me to buy it I didn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 12, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I agree, you can't beat a shuttle exploding and some awful plane crashes when it comes to defining great decades can you. 

Click to expand...

Yeah that didn't read right did it 

It was more about defining the decade and events that will be remembered in history


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes you can you old fart.  Listen to 6 Music and you will hear a massive variety of music, there is more variety and easy access to so many different genres of music now than there has ever been.  I'd love to have been a teenager now with spotify and their ilk meaning great music is just a click of a button away.  Get with it Daddy O. 

Click to expand...

Had this conversation with a few mates the other week and exactly as you say the 90's kids think the 80's was crap and the 90's were way better in that they were of the opinion the 80's was all staged and showmanship and the 90's was about the bands and the people who could play instruments.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes you can you old fart.  Listen to 6 Music and you will hear a massive variety of music, there is more variety and easy access to so many different genres of music now than there has ever been.  I'd love to have been a teenager now with spotify and their ilk meaning great music is just a click of a button away.  Get with it Daddy O. 

Click to expand...

 I'm a square who only listens to whats on the radio, sorry wireless.

I'm talking "popular" music. Has rap moved on in the last 20 years, dance music, and dont get me started on them hijacking "R and B" as a genre.

70's - Glam rock, heavy metal, disco, punk, mod revival, 

80's - new wave, new romantics, soul, rap, house, baggy, indie

More or less full genres of music, whereas they try to make up mini genres now as music moving on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm a square who only listens to whats on the radio, sorry wireless.

I'm talking "popular" music. *Has rap moved on in the last 20 years*, dance music, and dont get me started on them hijacking "R and B" as a genre.

70's - Glam rock, heavy metal, disco, punk, mod revival, 

80's - new wave, new romantics, soul, rap, house, baggy, indie

More or less full genres of music, whereas they try to make up mini genres now as music moving on.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect asking a bunch of mostly middle aged to elderly white tubby blokes on a golf forum if rap music has moved on in 20 years is probably asking the wrong audience. Unless of course I am underestimating how often NWA is pumping out of the club house jukebox whilst the club captain gets down with his 'homies in da hood'


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Had this conversation with a few mates the other week and exactly as you say the 90's kids think the 80's was crap and the 90's were way better in that they were of the opinion the 80's was all staged and showmanship and the 90's was about the bands and the people who could play instruments.
		
Click to expand...

What about the 00's though. I thought the 90's music was decent, not as good imo as the 80's but ok. However when the new millenium came in can anyone say the music as a whole was as good. It has improved with the likes of Adele and a host of others but for the first decade I thought it wasn't very good as a whole. Probably just me again


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Had this conversation with a few mates the other week and exactly as you say the 90's kids think the 80's was crap and the 90's were way better in that they were of the opinion the 80's was all staged and showmanship *and the 90's was about the bands and the people who could play instruments*.
		
Click to expand...

Bands playing instruments and writing their own songs is way over rated as some people seem to think it is a sign of 'authenticity'. Where as some of the greatest music ever has not been performed by the person singing it using 'traditional instruments'.  And some of the dullest unimaginative music produced has some from bands stuck in the same old guitar, bass drums tired old format.  Horses for courses for me, no one way of ensuring quality. 

I think all decades produced great music if you looked hard enough for it.  It's just a lot easier to find nowadays.  Trouble is too many people kind of get stuck and give up trying once they have found a few things they like.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think all decades produced great music if you looked hard enough for it.  It's just a lot easier to find nowadays.  Trouble is too many people kind of get stuck and give up trying once they have found a few things they like.
		
Click to expand...

Damn! Got to agree with you again H. I've got albums from every decade from the 60's onwards. Spent a small fortune last year stocking up the iPod, all of which were recent albums.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Bands playing instruments and writing their own songs is way over rated as some people seem to think it is a sign of 'authenticity'. Where as some of the greatest music ever has not been performed by the person singing it using 'traditional instruments'.  And some of the dullest unimaginative music produced has some from bands stuck in the same old guitar, bass drums tired old format.  Horses for courses for me, no one way of ensuring quality. 

I think all decades produced great music if you looked hard enough for it.  It's just a lot easier to find nowadays.  Trouble is too many people kind of get stuck and give up trying once they have found a few things they like.
		
Click to expand...

Which is exactly why I think it's an age think, it's the music your parents or siblings listened to, then your mates and types of venues you frequented, then the partner you meet etc etc.
unless you have that interest in music, your tastes for the majority tend to stay fixed.
Hope to god my lad loses his interest in Slipknot&#128515;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Everyone to their own , since i became a teenager in 1959  I've listened to, enjoyed and played all sorts of music through the decades, some good some bad.

But please keep music LIVE , you just can't beat listening to a live act or band that really play their instruments and sing in tune, without using backing tracks, auto tune or miming.


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I was an 80's child and I enjoyed the decade 

Remember getting my very first single - 99 Red Ballons
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I would be mention that in public. Of course it was the quality of the song you liked, and nothing to do with Nena being red hot.

My first single was Without You, Harry Nilsson.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2016)

richart said:



			Not sure I would be mention that in public. Of course it was the quality of the song you liked, and nothing to do with Nena being red hot.

My first single was Without You, Harry Nilsson.
		
Click to expand...

Turned up to no.9 on this?







:ears:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 13, 2016)

richart said:



			Not sure I would be mention that in public. Of course it was the quality of the song you liked, and nothing to do with Nena being red hot.

My first single was Without You, Harry Nilsson.
		
Click to expand...

is it safe to say my first album was the planets suite by Edward Elgar....


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			is it safe to say my first album was the planets suite by Edward Elgar....
		
Click to expand...

Probably not as it was by Gustav Holst.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 13, 2016)

first album i ever bought was Band on the run ,by wings.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 13, 2016)

The poacher said:



			first album i ever bought was Band on the run ,by wings.
		
Click to expand...

I remember our band rehearsing Band on the run for hours to get it just right, back in 1974 i think.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 13, 2016)

thats right 74 ,i bought it with my first wage packet. .it was the year i left school.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 13, 2016)

The poacher said:



			thats right 74 ,i bought it with my first wage packet. .it was the year i left school.
		
Click to expand...

It was the year i left my first wife


----------



## louise_a (Jan 13, 2016)

Music in the 90s revived my interest in current music, the 00s weren't bad either.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 13, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Music in the 90s revived my interest in current music, the 00s weren't bad either.
		
Click to expand...

never mind Louise ,you were obviously born too late.


----------



## gregers (Jan 13, 2016)

gutted i couldnt afford to go to wembley to see 'genisis' as i was on the 'yts' scheme,my m8 went on both nights,lucky sod.
1 of the albums i used to play to death was fleetwood mac's tango in the night.

totally forgot about phil collins with no jacket required.

must admit i do like some of the earlier house/dance music,used to go down to portsmouth to visit my big bro,we used to go clubbing.
big fish small fish,big box small box,ah memories.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 13, 2016)

The first "LP" I bought was Disraeli Gears by Cream.

I was 12 and in the 2nd Form.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 13, 2016)

Cyndi Lauper's music from the 80s was amongst the best to shag to...


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			The first "LP" I bought was Disraeli Gears by *Benjamin* 

I was 12 and in the 2nd Form.
		
Click to expand...

sorted!


----------



## gregers (Jan 14, 2016)

also forgot about 'sade your love is king from the album diamond life'
unbelievably she is still earning fortunes off of that album today,


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 15, 2016)

gregers said:



			also forgot about 'sade your love is king from the album diamond life'
unbelievably she is still earning fortunes off of that album today,

Click to expand...

blimey mate your taste in music is worse than your golf.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 15, 2016)

gregers said:



*gutted i couldnt afford to go to wembley to see 'genisis' as i was on the 'yts' scheme*,my m8 went on both nights,lucky sod.
1 of the albums i used to play to death was fleetwood mac's tango in the night.

totally forgot about phil collins with no jacket required.

must admit i do like some of the earlier house/dance music,used to go down to portsmouth to visit my big bro,we used to go clubbing.
big fish small fish,big box small box,ah memories.
		
Click to expand...

Every cloud and all that...


----------



## gregers (Jan 15, 2016)

The poacher said:



			blimey mate your taste in music is worse than your golf.
		
Click to expand...

twas the 80's m8,and its certainly varied,from anything to everything.


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 15, 2016)

My first album was "Sweet Fanny Adams" by The Sweet. I bought it on the back of "Block Buster" the year before. I regretted buying it on the first play through. I don't think I played it in its entirety ever again.


----------

